# Introducing SINE 1.0.9 - a major update available now



## OrchestralTools (May 2, 2022)

Hey everyone, 

We've released a new update for SINE - featuring major technological and stability improvements.

You'll notice a smoother workflow with significantly reduced CPU consumption. This version offers new features and some milestone improvements, including Apple M1 compatibility, VST3 support for Windows and macOS, and improved timestretching, which now correctly follows the host tempo–especially when playing multiple voices. 

Full details on what's included in the update are in our Changelog, which you can find here. 

The download page for SINE can be found here. 

Best,
OT


----------



## Cdnalsi (May 2, 2022)

Apple Silicon native support, great job OT!


----------



## OrchestralTools (May 2, 2022)

Cdnalsi said:


> Apple Silicon native support, great job OT!


Thank you very much!


----------



## mscp (May 2, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> Thank you very much!


Apple M1 compatibility = Apple Silicon *native* support? No need of Rosetta 2? Is that correct?


----------



## ism (May 2, 2022)

mscp said:


> Apple M1 compatibility = Apple Silicon *native* support? No need of Rosetta 2? Is that correct?


"

Apple M1 compatibility: SINEplayer is now natively supported on Apple's M1 architecture.
"


----------



## muziksculp (May 2, 2022)

Hi @OrchestralTools ,

Thank You for the SINE ver 1.0.9 Update.  

I'm guessing you are still working on the Berlin Main Libraries updates. Very much looking forward to see these released as well. Hopefully soon. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Cdnalsi (May 2, 2022)

Yeah lots of companies for some reason don't really clearly differentiate between:

1) Apple Silicon COMPATIBILITY = of course it's compatible since it can run on Rosetta2

and

2) Apple Silicon NATIVE BUILD = an Universal2 binary that's native to AS.

I've seen a lot of products advertised as compatible only to find out they were through Rosetta2. Which begs the question, why even specify it's compatible? Of course it is, there's a translator architecture built in Apple Silicon.

Just get your stuff right


----------



## Casiquire (May 2, 2022)

Ah, so maybe the intention wasn't to sneak this by everyone, but to soft-release it first. I'm glad to see these improvements and find SINE perfectly stable lately. Great to see VST3!

Anything you can tell us about future UI, workflow, and feature improvements?


----------



## Ihnoc (May 2, 2022)

Yes. So glad this is fixed!


> When moving keyswitches to a point beyond the left window bounds, saving a preset (or sequencer project) would corrupt the save state and render the project impossible to open.


----------



## twtyler (May 2, 2022)

Thanks so much @OrchestralTools!


----------



## KEM (May 2, 2022)

Very happy to see this update, especially for us Cubase 12 Apple Silicon users!!


----------



## LostintheBardo (May 2, 2022)

Anyone else getting an installation error that a WEbView2Loader.dll cannot be replaced due to code 5 deletefile fail? I think that file is connected to microsoft edge and I've tried closing it in Task Manager but it pops right back up and I get the error again. I can skip the file but the installer doesn't recommend it.


----------



## LostintheBardo (May 2, 2022)

Okay I'm getting it with the SINE PLayer.dll as well. Going to cancel the installation for now.


----------



## mscp (May 2, 2022)

Is the Mic Merge working or do we still get some weird bleeds in the recordings?


----------



## FrozenIcicle (May 2, 2022)

Fantastic! Any improvements to many out of tune and clicky samples?


----------



## holywilly (May 2, 2022)

mscp said:


> Is the Mic Merge working or do we still get some weird bleeds in the recordings?


Mic merge is now working as expected.


----------



## ZeeCount (May 2, 2022)

holywilly said:


> Mic merge is now working as expected.


It still doesn't work on Horn 2 in Berlin Brass.


----------



## holywilly (May 2, 2022)

I only tested on Berlin strings, woodwinds and symphonic strings, those are the libraries I was having issue with. So far 1.0.9 fixed the issues with mentioned libraries. I’ll go merging the brass department soon.


----------



## PaulieDC (May 2, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> When dragging an instrument into an empty articulation list, one particular drag point would lead to a crash.


Yay! Finally fixed! No install errors on Win11, fyi.


----------



## emilio_n (May 2, 2022)

Congrats @OrchestralTools 
Step by step you are building a great player!


----------



## jamwerks (May 2, 2022)

Possible to control a mic with CC's now?


----------



## OrchestralTools (May 3, 2022)

emilio_n said:


> Congrats @OrchestralTools
> Step by step you are building a great player!


Thank you! 🙏


----------



## Manaberry (May 3, 2022)

> In some cases, SINEplayer would only load samples if the plugin UI was shown. Now all tracks should always load. We suggest waiting with playback until all instruments have fully loaded.


The best fix so far for me. Thanks OT!


----------



## Pedro Camacho (May 4, 2022)

I admire your libraries, I own 90% of your catalogue yet I always use the Kontakt versions. Sine has been simply either unstable (crashes Cubase or fails to load properly) or just hard to work with, the UI is hard to work with for me.
I don't mind using it for a simple instrument that I need but I would feel worried if I had to rely on Sine for my main template.

Also I believe the download manager should be kept outside the plugin, just like everyone else does.

I hope you improve it significantly as I am a fan and owner of your libraries.
EDIT: I hate making these kind of posts, seriously. I know you are doing what you feel it is the best...


----------



## benwiggy (May 5, 2022)

Hopefully v1.10 will include update checking and notification!


----------



## ModalRealist (May 5, 2022)

I discovered yesterday when I tried to use it that the dynamic cutoff filter is not CC-controllable in SINE…

…what is the point of a dynamic control emulation that doesn’t allow for dynamic control?

I have to say I am shocked at how far behind CAPSULE the SINE player still is. There’s just so many features that were used to make these libraries valuable that just don’t exist anymore… Teldex IRs in soloist libraries, dynamic cutoff filter, con sordino emulation, 4-way articulation mixing, the list rather goes on.

And the SINE-specific features don’t seem to be truly prime time yet. In particular, OT had the opportunity and the vision to look to radically improve legato programming and - for whatever reason - the results are, at best, simply “different” to the Kontakt version.

I really, really want OT to succeed. I really really hope that they’ve got the money and the willpower to turn SINE into a sampler that unquestionably trounces Kontakt for the purpose of orchestral playback.

I just hope @Hendrik-Schwarzer has a plan to make SINE great - the way I’m sure he and the rest of the OT team dreamed. We’re rooting for you! Please make it happen!


----------



## PaulieDC (May 5, 2022)

LostintheBardo said:


> Anyone else getting an installation error that a WEbView2Loader.dll cannot be replaced due to code 5 deletefile fail? I think that file is connected to microsoft edge and I've tried closing it in Task Manager but it pops right back up and I get the error again. I can skip the file but the installer doesn't recommend it.


Just curious, did you try right-clicking on the installer and selecting "Run as administrator"? A delete file error might just be a permissions thing.


----------



## Niv Schrieber (May 6, 2022)

For some reason 1.0.9 crashes randomly when i remove instruments from the articulation list (no matter what library). Its weird because i can remove instruments, but after a few times of me doing that it just crashes. tried uninstalling and reinstalling (including deleting the folder from appdata) but the problem still persists (standalone and in cubase, it actually crashes cubase as well when sine crashes). Luckily i saved the version 1.0.8 installer, this version was the most stable for me so far. Don't know what's causing the crashes in 1.0.9 but its a shame since its a major update. Oh well, guess i'll try the next update!


----------



## Pedro Camacho (May 7, 2022)

ModalRealist said:


> I have to say I am shocked at how far behind CAPSULE the SINE player still is. There’s just so many features that were used to make these libraries valuable that just don’t exist anymore… Teldex IRs in soloist libraries, dynamic cutoff filter, con sordino emulation, 4-way articulation mixing, the list rather goes on.
> 
> And the SINE-specific features don’t seem to be truly prime time yet. In particular, OT had the opportunity and the vision to look to radically improve legato programming and - for whatever reason - the results are, at best, simply “different” to the Kontakt version.
> 
> ...


We all want OT to succeed. OT Kontakt's *Capsule* is still absolutely amazing, nothing yet comes close to it. Not Sine, not even Synchron Player!!


----------



## muziksculp (May 7, 2022)

Pedro Camacho said:


> not even Synchron Player!!


Seriously ? I disagree.


----------



## R10k (May 7, 2022)

Niv Schrieber said:


> For some reason 1.0.9 crashes randomly when i remove instruments from the articulation list (no matter what library). Its weird because i can remove instruments, but after a few times of me doing that it just crashes. tried uninstalling and reinstalling (including deleting the folder from appdata) but the problem still persists (standalone and in cubase, it actually crashes cubase as well when sine crashes). Luckily i saved the version 1.0.8 installer, this version was the most stable for me so far. Don't know what's causing the crashes in 1.0.9 but its a shame since its a major update. Oh well, guess i'll try the next update!


I came here to ask if this is the update that stops Sine from being a hot mess. I guess not…


----------



## S R Krishnan (May 8, 2022)

I have installed the VST3 version and could not find it on reaper. Cleared cache and re-scanned as well.


----------



## andyhy (May 8, 2022)

S R Krishnan said:


> I have installed the VST3 version and could not find it on reaper. Cleared cache and re-scanned as well.


You need to add a path in Reaper preferences so it can find the SINE folder within your vst3 folder. The SINE vst3 item you see in your vst3 folder is actually another folder, not the vst3 file itself. If you double click on it you open up the subfolder containing the SINE vst3 file. Applications like Dorico 4, which I also use, find the SINE vst3 version without any action but for some reason Reaper needs this extra step. Cockos should issue a fix in their next Reaper update. Reaper found SINE vst3 immediately after I added that extra path.


----------



## Michel Simons (May 9, 2022)

andyhy said:


> You need to add a path in Reaper preferences so it can find the SINE folder within your vst3 folder. The SINE vst3 item you see in your vst3 folder is actually another folder, not the vst3 file itself. If you double click on it you open up the subfolder containing the SINE vst3 file. Applications like Dorico 4, which I also use, find the SINE vst3 version without any action but for some reason Reaper needs this extra step. Cockos should issue a fix in their next Reaper update. Reaper found SINE vst3 immediately after I added that extra path.


I had the same problem with Cubase (8 Pro) and I copied the vst3 file to the vst3 folder, which also did the trick.


----------



## andyhy (May 9, 2022)

Michel Simons said:


> I had the same problem with Cubase (8 Pro) and I copied the vst3 file to the vst3 folder, which also did the trick.


I didn't need to do anything to get Dorico 4 Pro to detect the vst3 which of course is part of the Steinberg family.


----------



## tmhuud (May 9, 2022)

You should talk to support. You know a company is not reputable when the support tells you your the only one with this issue. lol... Then you google and find LOTS of folks having the same issue.


----------



## S R Krishnan (May 10, 2022)

andyhy said:


> You need to add a path in Reaper preferences so it can find the SINE folder within your vst3 folder. The SINE vst3 item you see in your vst3 folder is actually another folder, not the vst3 file itself. If you double click on it you open up the subfolder containing the SINE vst3 file. Applications like Dorico 4, which I also use, find the SINE vst3 version without any action but for some reason Reaper needs this extra step. Cockos should issue a fix in their next Reaper update. Reaper found SINE vst3 immediately after I added that extra path.


Hi. This worked. Thanks.


----------



## OT_Tobias (May 11, 2022)

Niv Schrieber said:


> For some reason 1.0.9 crashes randomly when i remove instruments from the articulation list (no matter what library). Its weird because i can remove instruments, but after a few times of me doing that it just crashes. tried uninstalling and reinstalling (including deleting the folder from appdata) but the problem still persists (standalone and in cubase, it actually crashes cubase as well when sine crashes). Luckily i saved the version 1.0.8 installer, this version was the most stable for me so far. Don't know what's causing the crashes in 1.0.9 but its a shame since its a major update. Oh well, guess i'll try the next update!


Hi!

I'm on this with another colleague right now - could you try to send us some steps to reproduce to support?
Like for example if you are dragging in instruments, or loading them by double-clicking. Or single articulations. Any changes to mapping etc...
Basically as many info as possible so we can do exactly what you're doing. We have 3 reports of this issue so far, but they all were "crashes when removing instruments", which can be done in dozens, if not hundreds of ways  So we just need as much info as possible.

thanks!

Tobias


----------



## manuhz (May 11, 2022)

@OrchestralTools Come on guys, you need to bring Sine to the next level! All this wonderful samples do not deserve such a basic, unfinished and buggy rompler.


----------



## jononotbono (May 11, 2022)

Has midi learning mic positions and controls been implemented yet? Cheers


----------



## Sunny Schramm (May 11, 2022)

manuhz said:


> @OrchestralTools Come on guys, you need to bring Sine to the next level! All this wonderful samples do not deserve such a basic, unfinished and buggy rompler.


Would love to see a better library-browser (all this big pictures and unfolding spaces while open a library arent very pleasing) AND even more an "double click"-removal for loaded articulations/instruments.


----------



## muddyblue (May 11, 2022)

....and the possibility to mark favorites


----------



## Evans (May 11, 2022)

OT_Tobias said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm on this with another colleague right now - could you try to send us some steps to reproduce to support?
> Like for example if you are dragging in instruments, or loading them by double-clicking. Or single articulations. Any changes to mapping etc...
> ...


This is happening to me, as well.

Doesn't seem to matter if it's first loaded by double-clicking or dragging. I have reproduced both about ten times each.
This occurs for me when both removing an instrument that has been loaded with a single articulation and when removing a single articulation on an instrument that has multiple loaded.
I have *not *reproduced this when removing multiple artics at once.
I have *not *reproduced when using Clear List (even for a single artic load on a single instrument), only right click and Remove.
Windows 10, btw. It happens quite frequently (once out of every four to six removals), so quite fast to test new scenarios.


----------



## Evans (May 11, 2022)

jononotbono said:


> Has midi learning mic positions and controls been implemented yet? Cheers


Not that I can see.


----------



## jononotbono (May 11, 2022)

Evans said:


> Not that I can see.


Ok. Thanks!


----------



## Brasart (May 11, 2022)

OT_Tobias said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm on this with another colleague right now - could you try to send us some steps to reproduce to support?
> Like for example if you are dragging in instruments, or loading them by double-clicking. Or single articulations. Any changes to mapping etc...
> ...


I've had this happen once when building a quick template with the newly ported Time Micro, I don't remember exactly what or when because I got surprised it crashed, but I had like 2-4 articulations and was using right click + "remove".

Ableton Live 11
Sine as vst2
macOS 10.14.6


----------



## Tanarri (May 11, 2022)

I had a few rough problems with Sine. The OT support was always helpful and managed to provide solutions that are addressed in this new update before it was released! Thank you! 




...Now do some sale. 😆 😅 😜


----------



## jamwerks (May 11, 2022)

Does the mic merging function maybe prohibite assigning CC's to mic faders? If not, I'd really like to see this possible (like in Capsule, Synchron, etc.). 

For my workflow each cue requires a little different amount of Close/mid mixed in with Tree. Not being able to control/recall that is a show-stopper for me.


----------



## OT_Tobias (May 11, 2022)

Evans said:


> This is happening to me, as well.
> 
> Doesn't seem to matter if it's first loaded by double-clicking or dragging. I have reproduced both about ten times each.
> This occurs for me when both removing an instrument that has been loaded with a single articulation and when removing a single articulation on an instrument that has multiple loaded.
> ...


Wonderful! That helps a lot! I could just get one crash, but it happened while an instrument was still loading. Does it maybe happen if you remove articulations while they are still preloading?


----------



## Evans (May 11, 2022)

OT_Tobias said:


> Wonderful! That helps a lot! I could just get one crash, but it happened while an instrument was still loading. Does it maybe happen if you remove articulations while they are still preloading?


I can confirm that they are fully loaded, or at least SINE was no longer showing me the load bar.

That said, I cannot reproduce this if _first_ unloading the mic positions. 

I was, however, able to reproduce for an instrument that only has one mic position. That is, it doesn't only occur when doing a Remove on an instrument with multiple mic positions/mixes.


----------



## OT_Tobias (May 11, 2022)

Thanks so much! I already found one possible source of a crash, but it only happens when loading has not finished. I would tremendously appreciate if you'd be willing to hop on a short skype call whenever it suits you. If I can see how you trigger the crash, I'm sure I can recreate it here! Please just send me an email to [email protected] if you'd be willing to do a skype call!


----------



## OT_Tobias (May 11, 2022)

GOT IT!!!
I just managed to trigger the crash, will investigate! It is very rare for me, but it definitely happened while nothing was still loading.
Thanks so much!


----------



## mscp (May 11, 2022)

@OT_Tobias 

Sine (latest update) bug on Logic 10.7.4 - BWW (one instrument instance) forces M1 Max CPU core 8 to spike like crazy at 128 samples buffer.


----------



## holywilly (May 11, 2022)

@OT_Tobias 

Is it possible to trigger the release sample for tempo sync (repetition) articulations when release the key?


----------



## Niv Schrieber (May 11, 2022)

OT_Tobias said:


> Wonderful! That helps a lot! I could just get one crash, but it happened while an instrument was still loading. Does it maybe happen if you remove articulations while they are still preloading?


Hey! I only tested it as a single articulation in the articulation list, already fully loaded. Like someone has said here, it happens quite randomly, crash occurs for I'll say every 4-10 removals. Oh and I removed the articulations by right clicking and removing single instances from the articulation list. Windows 10 also. Thank you!


----------



## Kevperry777 (May 12, 2022)

muddyblue said:


> ....and the possibility to mark favorites


Yasssssss. I actually really like sine. Very stable currently….but I would absolutely love a better way to browse and select instruments.


----------



## Evans (May 12, 2022)

Is anyone else experiencing incredibly slow downloads now? I'm engaged with Support (always helpful), but am wondering if I'm the only one.

I've experienced fast downloads from SINE in most cases, from about 18 products, many on this same drive (even got the Berlin series downloaded fast when others were lamenting slow speeds). I've turned off my firewall. My speed tests (and downloads from other apps, to this same drive, in the past day) are blazing. I've run a benchmark test on the SSD, it's fine.

Yet, I'm seeing 5+ hours per mic position for Time Macro. Funny enough, Time Micro was looking the same, but eventually sped up. But now I'm seeing the same issue with Macro.


----------



## sostenuto (May 12, 2022)

Delighted with _ Inspire 1 /2, TIME Micro /Macro now on SINE !! Fortunate that these were initially installed with Native Access, and S/N(s) available. Much time has passed since purchasing ARK 1 & 2. 
No record of purchases anywhere, and did not install via Native Access. 
No way now to activate in SINE ! 😢 Really seems unusual that there is nothing in files, or OT records, to validate these purchases _ which are not trivial cost. ☹️  Am I missing some other location which could have these S/N(s) ?


----------



## jiten (May 12, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Delighted with _ Inspire 1 /2, TIME Micro /Macro now on SINE !! Fortunate that these were initially installed with Native Access, and S/N(s) available. Much time has passed since purchasing ARK 1 & 2.
> No record of purchases anywhere, and did not install via Native Access.
> No way now to activate in SINE ! 😢 Really seems unusual that there is nothing in files, or OT records, to validate these purchases _ which are not trivial cost. ☹️ Am I missing some other location which could have these S/N(s) ?


Since those are Kontakt Player libs, you should be able to see all those serials in your NI account under “Products, Serials & Downloads” (https://www.native-instruments.com/en/account/). 

For non Kontakt Player libs, you will need the original emails (or I’d assume OT support has the record!)

Jiten


----------



## sostenuto (May 12, 2022)

Ark 1 & 2 were long ago and OT does not offer record of S/N(s) after few requests. Player libs are all set on both Kontakt and SINE. Not severe issue to not add SINE versions just disappointing to be required to have my ancient e-mails providing purchase info. I'm thinking 2018. ☹️


----------



## jbuhler (May 13, 2022)

Evans said:


> Is anyone else experiencing incredibly slow downloads now? I'm engaged with Support (always helpful), but am wondering if I'm the only one.
> 
> I've experienced fast downloads from SINE in most cases, from about 18 products, many on this same drive (even got the Berlin series downloaded fast when others were lamenting slow speeds). I've turned off my firewall. My speed tests (and downloads from other apps, to this same drive, in the past day) are blazing. I've run a benchmark test on the SSD, it's fine.
> 
> Yet, I'm seeing 5+ hours per mic position for Time Macro. Funny enough, Time Micro was looking the same, but eventually sped up. But now I'm seeing the same issue with Macro.


Not that slow, but downloading Time Macro was an all day affair. It seemed about half as fast as usual for an OT product.


----------



## jbuhler (May 13, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Ark 1 & 2 were long ago and OT does not offer record of S/N(s) after few requests. Player libs are all set on both Kontakt and SINE. Not severe issue to not add SINE versions just disappointing to be required to have my ancient e-mails providing purchase info. I'm thinking 2018. ☹️


The serial numbers are available both in your NI account and through Native Access.

ETA: I don’t think non player libraries had serial numbers so you need your receipts for those. I had to send in receipts for the Organic Samples libraries.


----------



## sostenuto (May 13, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> The serial numbers are available both in your NI account and through Native Access.
> 
> ETA: I don’t think non player libraries had serial numbers so you need your receipts for those. I had to send in receipts for the Organic Samples libraries.


This ^^ _ and that is my fault for losing track of those e-mail receipts from ~~ 4 years ago. I have all the content available for ARK(s) 1,2,3, but without receipts or S/N(s) _ no way to get SINE releases.
For now, I'm cool with Inspire(s) & TIME(s) (those were installed with Native Access).


----------



## jbuhler (May 13, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> This ^^ _ and that is my fault for losing track of those e-mail receipts from ~~ 4 years ago. I have all the content available for ARK(s) 1,2,3, but without receipts or S/N(s) _ no way to get SINE releases.
> For now, I'm cool with Inspire(s) & TIME(s) (those were installed with Native Access).


So you never upgraded to the Kontakt Player version of the Arks? 

If it helps, the original S/N was a continuata connect number, and it came in an email with "Thank you for purchasing Metropolis Ark X" as the subject line.


----------



## sostenuto (May 13, 2022)

Thx for this ! Did not recall., and can now search Continuata /Connect to maybe locate. 👍🏻


----------



## David Kudell (May 13, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Thx for this ! Did not recall., and can now search Continuata /Connect to maybe locate. 👍🏻


Yes I believe all your serial numbers will be on their website.


----------



## Aitcpiano (May 13, 2022)

Does this update improve the issues that seemed to be in present in the main collection libraries?


----------



## Zanshin (May 13, 2022)

Aitcpiano said:


> Does this update improve the issues that seemed to be in present in the main collection libraries?


Not that I’ve noticed.


----------



## Aitcpiano (May 13, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> Not that I’ve noticed.


That's rubbish.


----------



## Zanshin (May 13, 2022)

Aitcpiano said:


> That's rubbish.


The player itself feels better though. But yeah, the libraries themselves need some attention still, especially BB.


----------



## Aitcpiano (May 13, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> The player itself feels better though. But yeah, the libraries themselves need some attention still, especially BB.


Shame really, maybe they will improve it eventually. For me I was going to buy into the full range months back when they first released it but did not due to the issue I read about the port over. It was even more of an issue as knew I would not get the kontakt versions alongside it.


----------



## novaburst (May 27, 2022)

Latest Sine has new logo, some small colour change, but looking very nice


----------



## studioj (May 27, 2022)

I have been trying since Tuesday to get my original SFX Bundle license transferred over to Sine for the new string SFX release. Support has not been helpful so far. perhaps they are just overwhelmed right now.


----------



## SamC (May 29, 2022)

I’ve never really had issues with Sine, but since getting the new update it literally just freezes on opening.

Does it in standalone and crashes Cubase 11. 

Very strange.


----------



## jbuhler (May 29, 2022)

Sine 1.0.9 and 1.0.10 have both been solid for me. Neither has yet hung on opening Logic, which was the one issue I frequently had with older versions of Sine. (That never happened to me in standalone, though.) It's interesting that @SamC seems to be having a similar issue with the new version of Sine.


----------



## novaburst (May 29, 2022)

Running fine for me, but did notice that you will not be able to update anything unless you have the latest Sine


----------



## Casiquire (May 29, 2022)

novaburst said:


> Running fine for me, but did notice that you will not be able to update anything unless you have the latest Sine


Which unfortunately seems to crash more often than the last few versions. I hope that is being addressed.


----------



## Evans (May 29, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> Which unfortunately seems to crash more often than the last few versions. I hope that is being addressed.


I don't think I had a SINE crash in several months (using it a few times each week) until the two most recent versions.


----------



## OT_Tobias (May 29, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> Which unfortunately seems to crash more often than the last few versions. I hope that is being addressed.


Definittely send us as much info as possible to support! 
I know for a fact that 1.1 had no code changes beyond legato improvements and the UI update, so any general crashes should be relatively straightforward to pin down if they only happen in 1.1! So definitely let us know all possible info and we'll get on it! But please to [email protected], as this allows us to collect feedback and makes it much easier (and DSGVO-compliant) to follow up.


----------



## Casiquire (May 29, 2022)

OT_Tobias said:


> Definittely send us as much info as possible to support!
> I know for a fact that 1.1 had no code changes beyond legato improvements and the UI update, so any general crashes should be relatively straightforward to pin down if they only happen in 1.1! So definitely let us know all possible info and we'll get on it! But please to [email protected], as this allows us to collect feedback and makes it much easier (and DSGVO-compliant) to follow up.


I've been keeping an eye out, but unfortunately I wasn't paying much attention both times it crashed so I don't have much info for support. I will definitely reach out if it happens again or if I can reproduce anything. It's possible that it was part of 1.09 and i just didn't notice it since I only had 1.09 briefly. Thanks I'll try stress testing it and let support know what I find.


----------



## ka00 (May 30, 2022)

Anyone else getting lots of errors like this with Sine 1.1.0?

Preloading error
Failed to preload audio file. Filename: /Volumes/myssd/Orchestral Tools...
Error preloading audio file section.

elias_error_filenotfound - File not found.

File:
"/Users/distiller/project/Engine/Source/Engine/ModelingEngine.
cpp" Line: 578 Engine Result Code: 42


----------



## mr336 (May 31, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Thx for this ! Did not recall., and can now search Continuata /Connect to maybe locate. 👍🏻


Sounds like your looking for a feature where users have an account on the website they purchased products. Your account would include the products you purchased, purchase dates with a PDF invoice thats viewable and the associated serial number for each purchased product. I imagine some software company somewhere is working on this feature but it could be years away. Right along side this would be multiple items in a cart when trying to purchase more than one item with a single transaction. Its fun to dream.


----------



## kwaselewski (Jun 3, 2022)

ka00 said:


> Anyone else getting lots of errors like this with Sine 1.1.0?
> 
> Preloading error
> Failed to preload audio file. Filename: /Volumes/myssd/Orchestral Tools...
> ...


Yep


----------



## ka00 (Jun 3, 2022)

kwaselewski said:


> Yep


I think the solution that’s been working for me is to “remove from library” and then download again. I feel like somehow the database of where all the various samples are located somehow got (or gets) corrupted and files go missing. I don’t know, I’m grasping at straws.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 3, 2022)

mr336 said:


> Sounds like your looking for a feature where users have an account on the website they purchased products. Your account would include the products you purchased, purchase dates with a PDF invoice thats viewable and the associated serial number for each purchased product. I imagine some software company somewhere is working on this feature but it could be years away. Right along side this would be multiple items in a cart when trying to purchase more than one item with a single transaction. Its fun to dream.


NI maintains lengthy list of everything purchased, with S/N(s) dates, etc.


----------



## Jose7822 (Jun 6, 2022)

ka00 said:


> I think the solution that’s been working for me is to “remove from library” and then download again. I feel like somehow the database of where all the various samples are located somehow got (or gets) corrupted and files go missing. I don’t know, I’m grasping at straws.



That’s what I did to solve it. In my case, I believe I triggered this error message by moving the BB samples to another drive (at least that‘s when I noticed it). Even though the issue was only with Horns 1 and 2, I Re-downloaded the entire library just to be safe. Everything went back to normal afterwards.


----------



## SamC (Jun 6, 2022)

ka00 said:


> I think the solution that’s been working for me is to “remove from library” and then download again. I feel like somehow the database of where all the various samples are located somehow got (or gets) corrupted and files go missing. I don’t know, I’m grasping at straws.


Worked for me, eventually. But I had to reinstall it a few times before it worked. Not sure what the variable was that fixed it as these updates always seem so temperamental.


----------



## ka00 (Jun 6, 2022)

SamC said:


> Worked for me, eventually. But I had to reinstall it a few times before it worked. Not sure what the variable was that fixed it as these updates always seem so temperamental.


I spent an afternoon re-downloading, but it seems that didn't fix things for me. This issue only seems to happen with BSS for me. Very frustrating.


----------



## Jose7822 (Jun 6, 2022)

ka00 said:


> I spent an afternoon re-downloading, but it seems that didn't fix things for me. This issue only seems to happen with BSS for me. Very frustrating.


That sucks. There’s gotta be a file that contains the library locations. Perhaps deleting it could reset everything, so that you can start fresh. I don’t know that that would fix it for you, but this definitely needs to get fixed ASAP. It truly prevents people from working with their libraries.


----------



## ka00 (Jun 6, 2022)

Jose7822 said:


> That sucks. There’s gotta be a file that contains the library locations. Perhaps deleting it could reset everything, so that you can start fresh. This definitely needs to get fixed ASAP though. It truly prevent you from working with their libraries.


Yeah, I agree. If another re-download doesn't work, I will ask support if they have any suggestions. I thought I would try obvious things first and ask here before reaching out.


----------



## ka00 (Jun 7, 2022)

Here are some small usability improvements it would be nice to see in an update to Sine. My apologies if any of this is already possible, it wasn't obvious to me:

1. Ability to shift-click to select multiple articulations from your loaded articulations so that you can delete more than one articulation at a time.

2. A visual way to know which library the patch you have loaded an instrument group is from. For example Violins I could be from multiple libraries and sometimes I can't remember if it's from Berlin Strings, or Symphonic Strings, etc. Maybe if you mouse over the instrument name the library it belongs to can be displayed in a tool tip.

3. An option to display the various libraries in the Library pane as a list without cover art for a more compact list and less scrolling to find what you want.

4. When performing a search in search bar on the library page, it's great that instruments show up in the results under a heading of "instruments". But it would also be good if libraries could also show up in the results grouped under the heading of "libraries".

5. Ability to rename the articulation. Or if that's not possible, at least once you've enabled legato on a patch, it would be great if the articulation would update with "+ LEG" appended to the name.

6. Anywhere in Sine where there is a volume slider, it would be great to be able to manually enter a precise value you want, as well as the ability to reset the level to 0 if you shift click or something like that.

7. Ability to copy and paste mixer levels settings from one instrument to another.

And one bonus wish, how cool would it be for the existing flagship libraries to include Professional Stereo Mixes, like Spitfire Pro libraries often include, or like Tom Holkenberg Brass appears to do. It would be nice to sometimes just download the mix mic signal on a new instrument and get started using it. And it's also nice to have a single stereo mix channel that has been carefully processed with tools other than relative levels balancing as is currently the only option with the mic merge feature.

Thanks!


----------



## Jose7822 (Jun 7, 2022)

All great suggestions.

BTW, you can reset a level back to 0dB by Ctrl+Click.


----------



## ka00 (Jun 8, 2022)

Jose7822 said:


> BTW, you can reset a level back to 0dB by Ctrl+Click.


Weirdly, that doesn't work for me. I'm on a Mac. I've tried both Ctrl and Cmd.


----------



## Jose7822 (Jun 8, 2022)

ka00 said:


> Weirdly, that doesn't work for me. I'm on a Mac. I've tried both Ctrl and Cmd.



I am on Windows 10, so it might be an OS discrepancy or a bug.


----------



## OT_Tobias (Jun 9, 2022)

Jose7822 said:


> I am on Windows 10, so it might be an OS discrepancy or a bug.


Both  It works on Windows, but is broken on macOS. This is on the list!


----------



## simmo75 (Jun 9, 2022)

Is Sine MPE capable?


----------



## kwaselewski (Jul 4, 2022)

Has anyone else been having increased issues regarding crashes with 1.1? 

SINE 1.1 has unfortunately probably been the least stable for version for me so far :/ I really want to like SINE but it's difficult when it causes my DAW to crash at least 1x per hour


----------



## andyhy (Jul 4, 2022)

kwaselewski said:


> Has anyone else been having increased issues regarding crashes with 1.1?
> 
> SINE 1.1 has unfortunately probably been the least stable for version for me so far :/ I really want to like SINE but it's difficult when it causes my DAW to crash at least 1x per hour


Far less in my case. It very rarely crashes with Reaper in Windows 10. So far, touch wood, it's been the most stable release for me. Also using it with Dorico 4 and no problems so far. SINE Player vst3 in both cases.


----------



## jbuhler (Jul 4, 2022)

kwaselewski said:


> Has anyone else been having increased issues regarding crashes with 1.1?
> 
> SINE 1.1 has unfortunately probably been the least stable for version for me so far :/ I really want to like SINE but it's difficult when it causes my DAW to crash at least 1x per hour


Sine has been very stable for me since 1.0.8.


----------



## Jose7822 (Jul 4, 2022)

Echoing the others, SINE has been stable both in Studio One and Dorico (Windows 10).


----------



## Casiquire (Jul 6, 2022)

andyhy said:


> Far less in my case. It very rarely crashes with Reaper in Windows 10. So far, touch wood, it's been the most stable release for me. Also using it with Dorico 4 and no problems so far. SINE Player vst3 in both cases.


I'm also using Reaper with Windows 10, and 1.1 is the last stable and most crash-prone version I've used in a while now. It's crashed twice on me, mostly related to messing with things while samples are still loading.


----------



## Brasart (Jul 6, 2022)

Are OT servers down?
I've been trying to download the latest Sine Factory instrument but the store doesn't load (ends up with a blank "The request timed out" page).
Going to "My Licenses" completely freezes Sine and doesn't load anything


----------



## Ed Wine (Jul 6, 2022)

Brasart said:


> Are OT servers down?
> I've been trying to download the latest Sine Factory instrument but the store doesn't load (ends up with a blank "The request timed out" page).
> Going to "My Licenses" completely freezes Sine and doesn't load anything


Yeah, same here.


----------



## ka00 (Jul 6, 2022)

I think the errors I was having with Sine 1.1.0 were due to data corruption on my sample SSD. Since reformatting, I have not been having those errors.


----------



## Hunter123 (Jul 6, 2022)

Ed Wine said:


> Yeah, same here.


Same here, sent a message to OT.


----------



## Germain B (Jul 6, 2022)

Just gave a try and I was able de reach the My Licenses tab but not the Store.


----------



## Double Helix (Jul 6, 2022)

Germain B said:


> Just gave a try and I was able de reach the My Licenses tab but not the Store.


Same sit rep -- I just assumed that lots of people are going for the free flute at the same time (?) and the the server is busy


----------



## Hunter123 (Jul 6, 2022)

Got the My Licenses tab open as well as the store now, seem to be all good👍


----------



## Germain B (Jul 6, 2022)

Double Helix said:


> Same sit rep -- I just assumed that lots of people are going for the free flute at the same time (?) and the the server is busy


Oh, didn't know about that flute ! Seems great.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Aug 31, 2022)

hi, I was hoping to get some urgent help:
I'm midway through a project and all of a sudden Sine won't load patches properly as seen in the picture:


----------



## Jose7822 (Aug 31, 2022)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> hi, I was hoping to get some urgent help:
> I'm midway through a project and all of a sudden Sine won't load patches properly as seen in the picture:



As far as I know, the only way to fix that is to Re-download the instruments that give you this issue. It’s happened to me a couple of times and Re-downloading was the fix for me.

HTH


----------



## galactic orange (Aug 31, 2022)

Does clicking on “+ Collection” and letting it re-scan your sample folder change anything? I’d give that a shot.


----------



## Jose7822 (Aug 31, 2022)

galactic orange said:


> Does clicking on “+ Collection” and letting it re-scan your sample folder change anything? I’d give that a shot.



Unfortunately that doesn’t fix the issue (at least in my case, it didn’t). I’m not sure what causes this, but I BELIEVE it has to do with corrupted files during download. That’s why Re-downloading was the fix. At least that’s my hypothesis.


----------



## benwiggy (Aug 31, 2022)

Mine do load, but they're very slow - much slower than the disk's capability.


----------



## Heinigoldstein (Aug 31, 2022)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> hi, I was hoping to get some urgent help:
> I'm midway through a project and all of a sudden Sine won't load patches properly as seen in the picture:


----------



## Heinigoldstein (Aug 31, 2022)

Does it happen, when you load a project with a saved SINE patch ? If yes, you need to re-load the instrument. I randomly have this issue with big VE-Pro projects.
If it happens on an empty SINE instance when you try tp load the instrument, I‘m afraid you need to re-downlod the library


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Aug 31, 2022)

Heinigoldstein said:


> Does it happen, when you load a project with a saved SINE patch ? If yes, you need to re-load the instrument. I randomly have this issue with big VE-Pro projects.
> If it happens on an empty SINE instance when you try tp load the instrument, I‘m afraid you need to re-downlod the library


This was on a pre-existing patch within a project. Reloading didn't help. I ended up downloading the latest sine player and so far it seems to have helped.


----------



## PaulieDC (Aug 31, 2022)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> This was on a pre-existing patch within a project. Reloading didn't help. I ended up downloading the latest sine player and so far it seems to have helped.


Nine times out of ten that's the fix because OT does fix stuff, but the latest versions don't seem to get announced as loud as they should. I stumbled across 1.1.1 because I happened to look on their site.

AFAIK, SINE doesn't fuss at you when there's a new version but I could be wrong. NI and Spitfire honk like a goose when there's an update which I like. I want SINE to fly a bright banner across the top when there's an upgrade, lol! And for the love of mike, spin the cursor during the 8-10 seconds it takes to load the Store! Yikes, I'd better stop there, lol.


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 31, 2022)

PaulieDC said:


> Nine times out of ten that's the fix because OT does fix stuff, but the latest versions don't seem to get announced as loud as they should. I stumbled across 1.1.1 because I happened to look on their site.
> 
> AFAIK, SINE doesn't fuss at you when there's a new version but I could be wrong. NI and Spitfire honk like a goose when there's an update which I like. I want SINE to fly a bright banner across the top when there's an upgrade, lol! And for the love of mike, spin the cursor during the 8-10 seconds it takes to load the Store! Yikes, I'd better stop there, lol.


Agree !! Receive various notices, but seldom _ if ever _ confident if current version is latest.


----------



## Jose7822 (Sep 15, 2022)

Speaking of, there’s a new version of SINE that came out recently (v.1.1.2), as well as an update to the Celesta (?) in Berlin Percussion. In case people weren’t aware.


----------



## A.Heppelmann (Sep 15, 2022)

Jose7822 said:


> Speaking of, there’s a new version of SINE that came out recently (v.1.1.2), as well as an update to the Celesta (?) in Berlin Percussion. In case people weren’t aware.


Just updated. Celesta is way more usable now!


----------



## Casiquire (Sep 15, 2022)

A.Heppelmann said:


> Just updated. Celesta is way more usable now!


How so? I always thought it was quite loud, but it was certainly usable. Haven't tried the update just yet though.


----------



## A.Heppelmann (Sep 15, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> How so? I always thought it was quite loud, but it was certainly usable. Haven't tried the update just yet though.


I always felt that the celesta levels for all or some of the mics were too strong, also the pedal was extremely noisy. Seems to be resolved now, although I tested it for only a few minutes.


----------



## Casiquire (Sep 15, 2022)

A.Heppelmann said:


> I always felt that the celesta levels for all or some of the mics were too strong, also the pedal was extremely noisy. Seems to be resolved now, although I tested it for only a few minutes.


Nice, i would be pleased if that's all it is. There's no reason the celesta should be that audible over a loud trombone lol. It's beautifully recorded though. I've always seen it as a gem.


----------



## A.Heppelmann (Sep 15, 2022)

Thanks for the updates, @OrchestralTools!


----------



## Jose7822 (Sep 15, 2022)

Yes, thanks for the updates @OrchestralTools. They’re always appreciated.

Keep it up!!


----------



## benwiggy (Sep 16, 2022)

Would be nice if there was a notification of updates to libraries and player in the player.


----------

